# Cool Dave Weiner lesson



## Mastodon (Mar 9, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEc8oWY4xQo

It may be something that you guys already play around with, but it's new to me and I'm having alot of fun messing around with this.


----------



## kung_fu (Mar 9, 2007)

i like his guitar. I don't think i've seen him play anything other than his custom 7's.


----------



## noodles (Mar 9, 2007)

He does great job at explaining how chords are a lot simpler than they first appear. If you know the scale you are in, you can build any chord.

Holy shit, I require that guitar!


----------



## kmanick (Mar 9, 2007)

Ya that guitar is sweet.
Dave is a good teacher.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Mar 10, 2007)

Good video.

I've always liked that approach to chord voicings.

Holdsworth approaches chords and harmony in a similar way, using 'note clusters' to imply a mode, rather than playing conventional voicings.


----------

